# Has Your Pet Ever Broken Something?



## Lee (Mar 5, 2022)

There is nothing like the sound of crystal shattering into a gazillion bits, nor the sound of a cat running lickety split knowing darn well he should not have been trying to reach where he should not have been trying to reach.

It was once part of a pair of candlesticks, a 15 year anniversary gift kept all these years. Chalk one up to Riley.

Sooooo.......what has your pet destroyed by chewing or accident?


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 5, 2022)

I can remember in years gone by  of our large dogs running thru the house   and  upending furniture,  but I don't recall ever having  anything of value being broken by them. 

However,  my current old  dog,  Lil'Bear,  a small  bichon,   used my  very expensive leather sofa  as teething material when he was a baby years ago. 
We  were gone one evening,   and came home to a hole in the top of one cushion  ... a total disaster.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2022)

Another dog I had, an Irish Setter puppy, chewed up a corner of my trestle table.

When I first got my present dog, she chewed on a guests shoe. (I tried to pay my guest, but she wouldn't let me.)


----------



## Jules (Mar 5, 2022)

Leather shoes.  Dog

Chewed arm of my prescription glasses. Dog

The cat jumped on the table, caught it’s claws in the tablecloth bringing it and a hand built, quality piece of pottery down.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 5, 2022)

My two cats, only 2 years old now,  have destroyed wallpaper in my bathroom.  Not looking forward to replacing it!


----------



## katlupe (Mar 5, 2022)

Oh yes..........rabbits like to chew wood among other things. I am fortunate that my house bunny has never tried to chew an electric cord as most do. I keep them away from him the best I can. But he has chewed on my wood dressers and the corners of the rugs. Photo albums that were on the bottom shelf of a book case. I learned to put cardboard in front of everything but it seems that he has grown out of those items for now. So I took the cardboard down. Lately he has been trying to chew the back legs of my recliner. I had to put socks on it.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes, My dog broke my favorite Christmas ornament, a hand carved rocking horse table ornament that I loved!
He also chewed my late husband's soft, supple, antique 250 foot long leather reata i( hand braided leather rope) n half!
But, A dog is a lot more important than THINGS!


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes, my cat has knocked many things off the shelves including picture frames and other nic naks. Once she even knocked over a small table lamp.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 5, 2022)

My daughter (many years ago now) rescued a Great Dane (had been dumped, starving, on the road side ).  He recuperated well but the thing was so big, he’d knock over things just wagging his tail.  We called him the walking billboard

he was also tall enough to reach stuff on the kitchen counter with all four paws on the ground.  One loaf of bread met its demise this way 

And my poor yard… let’s not even start on that!

fortunateky, we found him a permanent home on a farm with lots of room to run and no unattended loaves of bread


----------



## jujube (Mar 5, 2022)

My daughter used to have four, yes four, Siamese cats.  They ranged from typical Siamese to psychotic.

The psycho twins did not care for anything on a shelf or mantle.  So, there were bare surfaces throughout the house.

One night, someone forgot to close the door to the office and at 2 a.m., there was a loud crash.  In the office, there was a computer monitor and  keyboard smashed on the floor and two Siamese sitting smugly among the wreckage, not even TRYING to appear that they didn't know what happened.  It looked like they had tried to push the tower off, too. 

Psycho cats.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2022)

When we first got Marley, she was very destructive and a thief to boot.  But when she was shamed, she felt terrible and never repeated something when I made her feel ashamed of doing something.  This is one perceptive dog and she wanted so much to be just loved and accepted, but did not know how to go about it, until I taught her.  What a gift she has been.  Fills my heart with joy.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 5, 2022)

Every pet (all dogs) I've had has broken my heart by getting old and dying on me.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes, we watched as our cat, Andy, nonchalantly pushed a vase off our console and didn't give it a second thought. 

Our cat, Bugsy, likes to open anything that contains food.  I heard the cats pushing something around today and saw that Bugsy had opened a chocolate cake in a plastic container and they were both eating it. 

Our brown leather sectional is also full of scratches due to our various cats getting freaked and launching off of the armrests.

They drive me crazy, but I still love these little demons!


----------



## mrstime (Mar 5, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Every pet (all dogs) I've had has broken my heart by getting old and dying on me.


I suspect we have all had such sad events several times. There were 2 dogs, and 4 cats all of whom we still miss!


----------



## Lee (Mar 6, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Our cat, Bugsy, likes to open anything that contains food.  I heard the cats pushing something around today and saw that Bugsy had opened a chocolate cake in a plastic container and they were both eating it.


No ill effects from the cake? I know dogs should not have chocolate, maybe cats can tolerate it. Not sure.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 6, 2022)

My wife's wrist, dog tripped her.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Lee said:


> No ill effects from the cake? I know dogs should not have chocolate, maybe cats can tolerate it. Not sure.


No.  I don't think they were able to lick anything significant from the container before I busted them!  

Bugsy's foster told us he was able to open cabinets and containers.  He stayed in my home office when we first brought him home and he opened my desk door and tore open a bag of treats.  They were all over the floor.  He is very clever and we have to watch him constantly!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2022)

I once left my chocolate hot fudge sundae on the kitchen counter for a few minutes. My cat had jumped up on the counter and eaten much of it. 

I hate to tell you what the bathroom wall next to his litter box looked like!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 6, 2022)

Our first dog was a German Shepard which we got soon after we were married.. We were both at work and he tore the arm off our new sofa. This was totally our own fault because we didn't realize how lonesome he was when we were away and we never should have gotten such a high energy dog when we were both working.
I was so upset I cried but I knew it was our fault. 
It taught me a lesson though.
 Before you get a pet of any kind make sure you have the pets well being upper most in your mind. 
I say that to anyone who asks about getting a pet. There is so much to consider besides how much you love that little ball of fluff you see staring at you.


----------



## Remy (Mar 8, 2022)

My cats? 

My last two girls were good. My tabby is a bull in a china shop. She gets into everything. I'm surprised she hasn't broken more items. She could be worse I guess.


----------



## Blessed (May 22, 2022)

My big boy pulled me down on concrete smashed my face and my glasses.  He was not mine at that time, I was helping his Dad take him to the vet.  His Dad died in April of 2020 and he came to me. He is a very good boy, I am too old to be a good Mom to him but I promised his Dad I would keep him safe if anything ever happened.


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

If I start a list of it, I will never finish!


----------



## win231 (May 23, 2022)

My ex wife had a Siamese cat when I met her.  She had the cat for 7 years before I came into the picture.  The cat like me more than she liked her. Whenever I left any clothes I wore previously on the bed or on the floor, we'd come home & find the cat sleeping on top of them.  Just for a joke, I left my jeans on top of the refrigerator before we went out.  When we came home, the cat was sleeping on top of the refrigerator.
She followed me everywhere & it made my wife jealous & angry.
A few days after we split up, my ex called me & said the cat was howling all night.
A week later, my ex called me & was furious that the cat destroyed a new expensive sofa we got a few months before.  She shredded one entire side of it & scattered the stuffing all over the living room.  I went to the house to look at it.  I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Blessed (May 23, 2022)

win231 said:


> My ex wife had a Siamese cat when I met her.  She had the cat for 7 years before I came into the picture.  The cat like me more than she liked her. Whenever I left any clothes I wore previously on the bed or on the floor, we'd come home & find the cat sleeping on top of them.  Just for a joke, I left my jeans on top of the refrigerator before we went out.  When we came home, the cat was sleeping on top of the refrigerator.
> She followed me everywhere & it made my wife jealous & angry.
> A few days after we split up, my ex called me & said the cat was howling all night.
> A week later, my ex called me & was furious that the cat destroyed a new expensive sofa we got a few months before.  She shredded one entire side of it & scattered the stuffing all over the living room.  I went to the house to look at it.  I couldn't stop laughing.


You know I have to ask why did you put your jeans on to the top of the refrigerator. What was cooking in that kitchen? LOL I don't buy that just for a joke thing. Just having fun with you.  I married my husband for his scent,  That is the thing I miss the most, I would just bury my face in his neck.  After he passed I spent many a night just sitting in his truck crying, That was the last place I could smell him.


----------



## win231 (May 23, 2022)

Blessed said:


> You know I have to ask why did you put your jeans on to the top of the refrigerator. What was cooking in that kitchen? LOL I don't buy that just for a joke thing. Just having fun with you.  I married my husband for his scent,  That is the thing I miss the most, I would just bury my face in his neck.  After he passed I spent many a night just sitting in his truck crying, That was the last place I could smell him.


LOL - We were talking about it & I said, "I'll bet I can put my jeans on the fridge & the cat will sleep on them."
My wife said, "No she won't, she's scared of the fridge because of the noise it makes."
Even I couldn't believe it when we got home & saw her.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 23, 2022)

No complaints with my new dog - She is incredibly coordinated and navigates around all my vintage glassware and wine bottles (-:

That being said, she did scratch some doors and gates initially when left alone.  But, she's worth any damage incurred!

I once had a German Shepherd that ate a motorcycle (including fenders and license plate on Triumph Trident) and my best friend dog Murray (named after baseball great Eddie Murray) ate the newly finished entry hall (I had just finished the woodworking, put down the tile, and hung the curtains.) Murray chewed up the steps and the window moldings, tore up the flooring, and pulled the curtains and rods down, leaving things bent and shredded.  I was only gone a couple hours, but it was the first time I left him home alone.  When I returned, he was ecstatically happy and didn't understand that I was a BIT pissed!  I had this best friend for over twelve years before he died at age 15, and he never did another bad thing after that!


----------



## Bella (May 23, 2022)

I was in my twenties and went with my girlfriend to visit her parents, who were elderly and owned a little hotel in a beach town. They had an eight-month-old dog. I don't know what she was, but she was rust-colored with black markings on her face and was just adorable. It was a good thing because she was a wild Indian. When we walked into their apartment, that little beast was literally running around the room on top of the furniture. Her parents said that they just couldn't handle her and were going to get rid of her. I looked at my girlfriend and, in a moment of insanity, said, “I'll take her”.

I had another dog, a Norwegian Elkhound, named Shana (Shayna), who was a lovely, well-behaved dog. My new little fur ball was already named Kelly when I adopted her. That little creature drove me to drink, lol. She was _soooo_ bad. Smart, but bad. It took me a while to get her under control.

My girlfriend, who had a business around the corner from where I lived, would come around in the late morning and again in the afternoon to let the dogs out into the yard to run around a bit and do their business. I would come home from work and the little nut job would have emptied the trash bins, even though they were covered, and trash was all over the house. So I had the bright idea  to put her leash on and slip the handle under the kitchen table leg, so she couldn't run all over the house. At the time, there was indoor outdoor carpeting in the kitchen. I came home from work and there she was still attached to the table, but she'd dug a huge hole in the carpet and chewed up a couple of the chairs and the door frame that was next to the table. She was so happy to see me, lol! I know she wasn't lonely because Shana was there, but she must've been po'd being tied up.

I didn't even take my coat off and headed out to the pet store to buy a crate. OK, you little devil, it's time to go to jail for my peace of mind and to keep your hairy a** out of the ASPCA! Every morning she'd go into the crate. Well, she wouldn't exactly _go_ in. At first, I had to drag her in. I laid a nice fluffy towel on the metal floor, so she would have something to lay on, gave her a small rawhide chew, and set a bowl of water inside. I came home from work and the bowl of water was knocked over and chewed up and the towel was ripped to shreds. The next day, there was no towel and no water. As I said, my girlfriend would come around to let them out, so I knew she wouldn't die of thirst. This went on for a couple of months.

Then one day, as I was getting ready to leave, she went and sat by the door of the crate. I went to the crate, and she looked up at me. I pointed to the inside of the crate, and she went in! After a while, the crate was no longer necessary. She was allowed to roam freely. She would pull clothes out of the hamper but never destroy them. I'd come home and find her laying on them. She was a handful, but I loved her.

She was smart and easy to train. I could teach her just about any trick in twenty minutes. Give me your paw, right one, left one. Roll over, jump the stick, play dead, fetch it. I even taught her not to bark in the morning. Well, I can't take all the credit for that. Shana helped, lol. When she wanted to go out before I got up, she didn't bark. She jumped on and off the bed until I got up to let her out! She was a pistol, lol.

Bella


----------



## Lee (May 23, 2022)

Bella, I had a dog that needed crate training too. I came home to half an eaten shoe, no kidding, half the shoe missing, a plant tore up, bedding including the sheets on the floor. And a look on the dog that said "not me"

After awhile, Shadow considered that crate her home, went for naps and such in there.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 23, 2022)

Aidan broke my daughter's glasses last night when he landed on them as he jumped on her bed. I bet she replaced them with another flimsy pair that has heart shaped lenses, with the temples screwed into the lenses. I think he broke the first pair of these glasses, too, again accidentally.

He has broken several lamps -- mostly floor lamps -- due to racing around with the zoomies. 

As long as he doesn't break me, or another human being, I'm good. Other animals aren't in danger.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 23, 2022)




----------

